# My budget intercooler pipe idea.



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

woo hoo.. on my scravenging today at home depot, i found what i thought was exhaust pipe.. i was like.. wtf!.. its what they call "fence post" it comes in 1 7/8'th and 2 3/8's.. but its reallyu about 2" and 1.5".. its not near enough to make a Good exhaust, BUt it seems like it would be good for intercooler piping.. and for 9 bucks for 8 feet.. you cant beat that with a steel pole..


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

how possible would it be to make your own intercooler? not like the fin style ones, but maybe something that splits into 4 or 5 1" pipes that go across the front, like a FMIC


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

are the mandrel bent?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

no, they are just straight pipe.. Gobroke.. if you have a welder handy, you can do almost anything..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Serban used that. but, it doesn't have the bends you need dude, don't do it like that

go to www.sr20performance.com and get Ubends from him
then go to your muffler shop and get some straight pipe
get the parts welded together, then what isn't welded use SILICONE couplers, nothing less!!!!!


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

holy: damn, i need a welder


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

the mandrel bends can be found in the electical supply section... look for 2" metal conduit. They have 90's and 45's. make sure you put a "tuned by home depot" sticker on your car.
-dave


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

lol, or my ever popular "BS Performance" sticker, like i have, courtesy of my home depot fashioned cold air intake. i guess you could use the conduit piping, thats what i used for my intake, but then again, its not metal piping either, its PVC or whatever that stuff is. easier to work with though, but the bends are alot slower, (possibly like an 8 inch radius as compared to JCW's 4 inch radius)


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

BS Performance 
"not just another piece of shit"


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

> then what isn't welded use SILICONE couplers, nothing less!!!!!


good advice. those home depot "couplers" dont last long at all, if they dont pop off, they shear/tear right down the middle.


----------



## glide (Apr 29, 2003)

The Home Depot couplers will last a couple of months. If you plan on using them, inspect them frequently and carry extras. They don't like heat.
You'd be much better off going to Napa and picking up some 2"/2.5"/x" radiator hose. Silicone is nice, but it's not cheap.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there's a company you can buy lengths of silicone hose from for relatively cheap...........and I can't think of the damn site!!! I know dsm's love it.............................................dammit.....................the boys at sr20deforum know what I'm talking about.


edit............it's road race engineering!! www.roadraceengineering.com


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*LOL*



dave_f said:


> *the mandrel bends can be found in the electical supply section... look for 2" metal conduit. They have 90's and 45's. make sure you put a "tuned by home depot" sticker on your car.
> -dave *


I noticed those the other day, I was like "Mandrel bends in the electrical department". They only have up to 2" though, so IC piping is about all you'll be able to make.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

nah, they have up to 3", i got 2.5, 3 seemed alittle too large for an intake


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

as long as you're not running a T4 or something, that should work well enough.make sure it seals good and won't come apart from road vibration.
p.s.- i'm kinda partial to "POS Racing" myself.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

you can bead the piping with epoxy (JB weld), just mask off the end of the pipe and apply a smooth generous amount of epoxy, wait a while for the epoxy to smooth out and gel, then remove the tape. there you go, a perfect bead every time. This is the ghetto alternative to buying a $300 pipe beader.
-dave


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

now thats a ghetto alternative, haha, i like it though


----------

